# Wrestling - Part Two by Billy Sandow & Ed "Strangler" Lewis



## lklawson (Jul 29, 2010)

I am pleased to announce the republication of Wrestling, Part Two by Billy Sandow and Ed "Strangler" Lewis.  This is Vol. 7 of an 8 volume set covering Physical Culture and Catch as Catch Can Wrestling.

As always, the PDF download is free:
Wrestling, Part two by Billy Sandow and Ed "Strangler" Lewis

Blurb:


> An early superstar of Catch-as-Catch-Can wrestling, at the time called "Hooking," instructor and mentor to the equally famous Lou Thesz, and holding at least 8 "World Champion" titles, Ed "Strangler" Lewis laid out his system of wrestling and physical culture in 8 volumes.
> 
> Partnering with his long time manager Billy Sandow, "Strangler" poses for 61 instructional photos in this volume alone. Describing each technique with multiple sequence photos and exposition on each photo, Lewis shows many basic and advanced skills. Most interestingly, several of Lewis' "signature" techniques are showcased, including his "famous" get-behind.
> 
> Truly a unique and important piece of Catch-as-Catch-Can Wrestling history.



On a special note, I am actively looking for the rest of this set to republish.  If you have the set, or at least Volumes 6 and 8 (the wrestling instruction) and would be interested in allowing me to republish using your originals, please contact me here or at my personal email: lklawson@gmail.com  Original prints only, please, not the Paladin reprint.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

